# Anyone interested in Clara-Jumi Kang?



## zvezda

Hi all.

Is there anyone touched by Clara's playing on recent tchaikovsky competition?
She is a German-Korean young violinist and I found her playing to be really touching and genuine. Back then-the tch15- I felt the result(she eventually was placed in fourth place) to be quite unfair. She deserved something much better than that.
Anyway she recently made up her new website and is having lots of concerts but seems to have no agency. 
Heard that she has a big name in South Korea. I wonder how did you appreciate her playing or at least anyone is aware of her recent careers.


----------



## Pugg

zvezda said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is there anyone touched by Clara's playing on recent tchaikovsky competition?
> She is a German-Korean young violinist and I found her playing to be really touching and genuine. Back then-the tch15- I felt the result(she eventually was placed in fourth place) to be quite unfair. She deserved something much better than that.
> Anyway she recently made up her new website and is having lots of concerts but seems to have no agency.
> Heard that she has a big name in South Korea. I wonder how did you appreciate her playing or at least anyone is aware of her recent careers.


Never heard from this artist, sorry.


----------



## Barelytenor

Never heard of her.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## pcnog11




----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


>


Thanks for sharing.


----------

